# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور امسال ثبت نام نکردم الان میتونم لااقل رشته های صرفا سوابق تحصیلی رو قبول شم؟

## tavallai

سلام
من پشت کنکوری هستم. امسال بنا به دلایلی اصلا ثبت نام نکردم. الان هیچ نوع مهلتی نمونده نه؟ حتی اگه بخوام رشته صرفا سوابق تحصیلی هم قبول شم شرط ثبت نام کنکور رو لازم دارم؟؟ هیچ راهی نیست امکان ثبت نام باز شه؟  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام
> من پشت کنکوری هستم. امسال بنا به دلایلی اصلا ثبت نام نکردم. الان هیچ نوع مهلتی نمونده نه؟ حتی اگه بخوام رشته صرفا سوابق تحصیلی هم قبول شم شرط ثبت نام کنکور رو لازم دارم؟؟ هیچ راهی نیست امکان ثبت نام باز شه؟


سلام
نه میشه
پارسال که میشد 
فقط باید رشته های صرفا با سوابق بزنی و کارت بخری فک کنم

----------

